# Koroho



## KOROHO (Jun 21, 2006)

I am back on MT after not posting for a whie, with a new username,  organization and art.

Koroho translates to mean "continuously moving forward with a pure soul".  It is the name of the modern self defense system created by Masashi Yokoyama, based on his 40+ years of training in various arts.

I am now heading up the U.S. Branch of the International Martial Arts & Culture Federation, which now has schools in Japan, France and Italy.

Jim Mc Coy
www.koroho.com


----------



## Kacey (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome - I look forward to reading your posts!  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome back  

Good luck in your new Art and enjoy.

~Tess


----------



## MJS (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay with us!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome!  :wavey:

Could you tell us a little more about Koroho?  How is it most similar (to other arts)?  I ask because you say it is a compilation of more than 40 years of various arts?

Thanks for coming back with us!

- Ceicei


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome Back and Happy Posting! :wavey:


----------



## pstarr (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome back!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome back! :asian:


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome back! Enjoy!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 22, 2006)

welcome back and I am looking forwad to reading your posts


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 22, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Welcome! :wavey:
> 
> Could you tell us a little more about Koroho? How is it most similar (to other arts)? I ask because you say it is a compilation of more than 40 years of various arts?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your interest.
In comparison to other arts, Koroho is more closely related to Jujutsu.
Yokoyama Sensei originally studied a for of grappling generally called Kumiuchi.  This was grappling in armor and the term Kumiuchi was replaced by the term Jujutsu.  Yokoyama Sensei also studied Karate and Chinese arts. as well as having been exposed to the variety of arts available in Japan.  

Although we have an appreciation for traditional arts, some times they fall short in preparing students for real world self defense.  Koroho was designed for simplicity and efficiency.  It is the kind of art that, rather then taking 5 years to learn, I can take a Police Officer and he can become proficient enough in a short period of time to use it on the street.

The focus of the art is empty-hand vs weapons, primarily knife, but we do pistol disarms, sticks, bottles and we like to play with swords too.
We do a lot of training for hostage type situations.  Also much of the training is done outside in parking lots, etc.  Also, the currently available video shows some of the training that is done in an office building.

As part of the testing in my class, the testing students enter through the front door and as they work thier way upstairs they are attacked with various weapons from around corners, in the elevator, etc.  It is this kind of environment that my security guards like - because this is thier work environment.

I think that if an untrained person looked at a Jujutsu demontration and a Koroho demonstration, they would not see a difference.  It's trowing, joint locks, etc.  But an experienced martial artist would be able to look at our Kamae, Ashi waza, Koshi Waza and Tai Sabaki and see there is something different.

In France, Yokoyama Sensei does regualr seminars for the Gendarmarie, which as I understand is a national law enforcement agency. My students are security and law enforcement personnel.

I was asked by Yokoyama Sensei to start the U.S Branch, which i am doing slowly.  I will be going to Japan to train with him in September and will be offering more widespread clinics when I return.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 22, 2006)

Welcome back and very interesting post about your Art.
Terry


----------



## Gemini (Jun 22, 2006)

Interesting read! Welcome back!


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Jim and welcome


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey, Jim.  What was your old username?


----------



## elder999 (Jun 23, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Hey, Jim. What was your old username?


 
He was/is JAMJTX.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 1, 2006)

Good to have you back...or is it good to meet you (since I'm fairly new...?)


----------

